# Diet solved my IBS and Constipation period.



## Giusy Guerriero (Mar 31, 2015)

I just want to share my experience, I know some people would be skeptical but I want to share anyways. About two years ago I started feeling bad, I was constantly constipated, at first I though something that I ate was not good but later I noticed this problem never went away, I had mucus on my stool always, then hemorrhoids as well. Just to cut it short I was diagnosticated with IBS, I start to be depressed because Doctor told me it's not curable and the reason it's still unknown. I was miserable for two years, until one day I decided to change my diet because I didn't want to give up, so first I started to eliminated fast food, I was putting my body on test trying to switch my diet totally in an healthy way with whole bread and rice, lots of vegetable and only apples for fruit at first, lots of water, one cup of coffe in the morning with one bowl of fat free plain greek yogurt and granola, I took 4 pills of probiotic a day, after one month only two per day. It sounds so easy but it wasn't at first, it took me time to understand how my body was responding to all this change but with the time I understood that I was relieved from all of this, I noticed the change on the stool, and little by little I began to be regular every day, no more hemorrhoids, no more gas, no more Ibs..But now I added more food on my diet but no fast food anymore only food cooked on my own.I just want to give hope to all people, and if I did it everyone can do it to. If you have questions please let me know, I will be glad to help people. thank you for reading my story. Josie


----------

